
Breaking Pills Revisited - phil9987
http://kevinkle.in/jekyll/update/2019/09/23/breaking_pills.html
======
phil9987
An intuitive explanation of the solution to the problem posted in a hn article
from last week:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21024224](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21024224)

